# Tweedmuir Military Camp, Surrey - Oct 2010



## professor frink (Oct 27, 2010)

In 1939 the 13th Governor General of Canada, Lord Tweedsmuir signed the Declaration of War that formally brought Canada into WWII.

The Canadian Infantry Division landed in England on the 17 December 1939 with the intention of joining operations with the British Expeditionary Force (BEF) in the summer of 1940.

However the war in mainland Europe was not going according to plan and Operation "Dynamo" (Dunkirk evacuation) was launched.

This resulted in the Canadian soldiers remaining in this country and not joining the (BEF). There now existed the problem of accommodating the Canadian Army in the UK.

Whilst it was considered reasonably practicable for the Canadian Forces to be quartered under canvas during summer months, winter conditions necessitated more substantial quarters for the Canadian soldiers.

On the 28 October 1940, the War Office London authorised the construction of Tweedmuir and elected to engage private contractors to finish the work. However, a lack of private labour demanded the call up of the Royal Canadian Engineers.

Construction of Tweedsmuir Camp started on 14 April 1941 and was completed by 25 November 1941.

*After The War*

For two years after the war Tweedsmuir Camp was a demobilising depot for Canadian Repatriation Units until it became vacant and due for demolition.

However, one consequence of the war in Europe was the large number of displaced people who, for one reason or another, were unable to return home.
The Polish Forces, who fought with the British Army in North Africa and Central Europe, were a major part of this 'displaced population'. To avoid a human catastrophe these individuals were temporarily housed in the now empty Tweedmuir camp.

As the Polish families living in Tweedsmuir integrated into the community the camp once again fell vacant, allowing it to be partially demolished by early 1960.




1. RAF Aerial photograph of Tweedmuir 29 January 1946. 
A line of soldiers can be seen marching off the parade ground (#16 on map below), with military vehicles at the top of the parade ground. 






You can see a plan of the site at: http://www.tweedsmuirmilitarycamp.co.uk/plan.html

4. Firing range security post (#22)





5.





6. Indoor revolver firing range (#25)





7.





8. Outdoor rifle range wall (#26)





9. View of wall from firing trench





10. Damage to wall from stray gunfire





11. Parade Ground (#16)





12. One of the three water treatment filter beds (#5)





13. Small brick bunker and foundations of a small septic tank (#20)





14.





15. Water tower (#18)





16.



*Sadly most of the other buildings have been reduced to rubble.*


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 27, 2010)

Nicely detailed report PF - thanks for posting.


----------



## godzilla73 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hmmm...very interesting. The narrative of this is not unlike that of the Banstead Camp, which was used both as camp for Canadians and then German POWs (I keep meaning to put up some stuff on this - its now used as an outdoor pursuits centre). Can you PM me a link for Tweedmuir Prof? Thanks
GDZ


----------



## ceejam (Oct 27, 2010)

really nice, very interesting report.


----------



## Munchh (Oct 27, 2010)

A nicely structured report that reads well and looks good. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 28, 2010)

Excellent site, Prof. Love the concrete water tower. It's very unusual and looks like a scaled-down version of the Hafodyrynys Mine Washery...same kind of props and shape. Some really good remains there.


----------



## Andymacg (Oct 29, 2010)

fantastic report and excellent pictures prof


----------



## fluffy5518 (Nov 4, 2010)

Crackin' report Frinky !! Only just noticed it.You must have posted it when i was away !! Think i'll be checkin' this one out sometime soon-thanx for bringin' it to my attention !!


----------



## skeleton key (Nov 4, 2010)

*Great post*

*Nice one prof 
Realy well structured & loving it mate.
SK *


----------

